# Pics of the Prezhunkahafadorian



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes it's Stewie the Moose again, who can no happily stand with his head over my shoulder, who is 22 weeks old, and probably going to be weaned this week.

Stewie the Moose who is so stand offish, you can't get good photos of him



















he isn't at all curious about life










Looks like he is getting way to big to still be nursing










Bert is starting to think the same way










Come back Mum I haven't finished


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

He's so cute!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL! Looks like Bert is going to do the hard part for ya and cut him off! He is growing up so fast!


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Adorable


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hes HUGE!!! LOL....hes such a cutie!!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

My goodness but my boy is getting big. Take good care of him, I'm still conning husband into him and to moving next door to you since I know that's the only way I'll get him!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol: He'll be difficult to sneak in without anyone seeing


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

D'naww. Such a cute little boy. Or should I say giant boy :lol:


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

He is so cute a mini Bert


----------



## cassa (Aug 6, 2011)

awwww hes gorgeous!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Blimey, if he keeps that growth rate up he's gonna have to feed like lambs do... On his front knees :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

apachewhitesox said:


> He is so cute a mini Bert


She does stamp her babies, no arguing who momma is :lol:


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

He does look like a Przwalski's horse. He's so adorable.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Stewie is the cuteness!! I love him so much, not only is he huge and have amazing looks, he is a beautiful color (told you he'd be a buckskin/dun like his momma :wink.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> He is a beautiful color (told you he'd be a buckskin/dun like his momma :wink.



Long standing joke but they are BAY I tell you, bay is a good sensible color.

More serious note, in the UK I would definitely of described them as bay, I don't understand buckskin, but in my mind that should be a lot lighter, and dun is this color


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hehehe, tell that to Jesse :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a tank! He might be taller than Bert by the time he's weaned :lol:


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Aww he's gorgeous =) And huge!


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I just love Stewie!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

I too love Stewie.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll tell him he has a fan club:lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:shock: Don't do that!! His head will get even bigger!! :rofl:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey his head is so NOT big, you can't even see it in most of those pics :rofl::rofl:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Look at all that bone, he was BORN to be an eventer! :wink:

He's so darn adorable, I can't believe how huge he is already. You better hang on to him, if for no other reason then to satiate all our curiosity at just how big this monster is going to get!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Look at all that bone, he was BORN to be an eventer! :wink:


Yes I could tell that from his first, and come to think of it, only video






see how he copes with the terrain, and a nice tight turn around the obstacles, actually maybe he was born to do barrels?


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I LOVE him more and more with every picture you post. He's growing up so fast.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

GH, I think Stewie wants to be a reiner, did ya see that flying lead change? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TamarackLane (May 6, 2011)

I love Stewie!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, there's no reason why he can't be a barrel racing, eventing, reining, dressage horse :wink:. The best horses really are multi-talented LOL.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Hey, there's no reason why he can't be a barrel racing, eventing, reining, dressage horse :wink:. The best horses really are multi-talented LOL.



:lol::lol: So we'll just compensate for his lack of papers by getting him to become great at everything!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Absolutely! I love that in the video he is running and bucking and snorting and then *BRAKES!* food break.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> :lol::lol: So we'll just compensate for his lack of papers by getting him to become great at everything!


Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> :lol::lol: So we'll just compensate for his lack of papers by getting him to become great at everything!


Exactly!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> Absolutely! I love that in the video he is running and bucking and snorting and then *BRAKES!* food break.


That's the Haflinger half :lol: got to make sure that he keeps topped up


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

You could pass them off as being mustangs LOL


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

Papers...schmapers. 

ROFL - I just saw the title of the thread and before I even looked at its authorship, I thought "OOOH! More pictures of Stewie?!?!?"


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

lacyloo said:


> You could pass them off as being mustangs LOL



I don't know, I hear that you can tell a mustang just by laying hands on it, maybe I'll get away with it if I don't let anyone touch him.

Poor boy was weaned today, so Ace has adopted him, I put two yearlings out there to give Stewie someone to play with, but Ace wont let them near him at the moment, she is being amazingly pushy.

He doesn't seem worried about losing Bert, but poor Bert is squirting milk all over the place as she walks around


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Have you put a stick to that monster? I'm curious as to how tall he is


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I'm having trouble sticking him, doesn't think much of the stick, but he tapes at over 13hh

Here he is with his weaning buddies, the yearlings


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)




----------

